
Show HN: Send.Design – visual email template builder - newoldneue
https://send.design
======
newoldneue
Hi HN,

Today I would like to share with you my project Send.Design, which is a web
app that provides a visual editor for creating original email templates.

By using colours, images, and typography inside nested layers you can create
fully branded HTML emails with ease. When you export your email files the
markup will also include VML code so that it displays well in Outlook.

Send.Design will make your email templating pains go away, so try it today!

